Ask HN: What advice do you have for your younger you? - thescribbblr
======
mister_hn
Buy bitcoin in 2010, ask for more money to employers

------
downerending
Don't get married. And certainly not before your 50s.

~~~
jolmg
Why 50s? I can understand the benefits of not marrying in one's 20s for
example, but not marrying until one's 50s?

~~~
downerending
In your 50s, you're (with luck) wiser and have more experience. You've had a
chance to see what happens with the marriages of a lot of people around you,
and just how miserable a bad marriage can be. And also just how financially
and emotionally devastating a bad divorce can be.

Things are very different from the 1930s or 1960s, and in general it's hard to
see marriage as a good deal for most these days.

------
hellojebus
Buy Bitcoin in 2011

